# 1st timers, when did you start to show?



## cparks1

I was wondering for all the ladies out there prego with their first child, when did you start showing? I'm 14 weeks and my bump is starting to be more defined. My regular shirts are getting shorter and shorter :hissy:. I can still sort of hide it in certain clothes, but I don't think I will be able to for much longer.


----------



## lauren-kate

Between 25 and 28 weeks. I always had a really tiny bump and they thought Ryan would be a lot smaller than he is! I don't think I actually looked that pregnant until the last couple of months. It was so annoying on the buses when people didn't believe that I was pregnant :( I keep thinking I'd have loved to have a huge baby bump, but I'm sure I'd still have been complaining (maybe more so) with a huge one. x


----------



## xarlenex

I'm 36 weeks and nobody notices when im out lol Unless I take my jacket off and im wearin something quite slim. Ive not put on weight either, just baby. I was ordering the carpet for the nursery and the women asked why we were doing it so early (cause its bad luck..) she thought i was only 2-3 months if that! lol


----------



## JessNJeremy

every woman is different and carries different and i believe alot of it may depend on your body build. I am short and very petite with little fat, i started showing around 9-10 weeks with an actual bump and not just bloating lol! right now i'm 15 weeks and def can't wear my reg jeans without my belly band and all my shirts are super tight/short.


----------



## Abbie81

i started showing at about 14 weeks, butn then some days i wouldnt look pregnant at all, im 18 weeks now and showing but still fitting in to all my clothes although i dont think for much longer!!! hate my boobs though, and bloody maternity bras!!!!


----------



## charlottecco2

i'm 17 weeks and still nothing, I WANT A BUMP hee hee xxxxx


----------



## Serene123

To me, I was showing at 9 weeks. To everyone else "you just look like you've eaten a few too many macdonalds." LOL. I got my proper bump at 18ish weeks


----------



## lynz

im starting to show now got a really tiny bump but luckily i can still fit into all my clothes


----------



## cparks1

Thank you all for posting, there is definately a variety out there, just like one poster said, we are all different. I think I am showing a little bit, some guys say that I still look good and they don't see anything but some girls that I work with say they can see a lil something. I still feel like it looks like I am just gaining weight (by my clothes), without my clothes, I see a bump forming. Only time will tell when I will get bigger. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Shannon

I started about 10 weeks at about seven i was really bloated but at 15 right now its a baby bump getting hard and all... i can still put on my pant but no way will they button a few pairs wont even zip so for now i wear bigger blouses from the misses dept....:rofl: I hope i dont get to big but i cant wait until the belly really pops at times i just feel like i look like i have a spare tire, and whats even wierder is that at almost 4 months i have only gained about 6 pounds but look like its 10 or 12 oh well:wacko:


----------



## xCherylx

Depends what I wear, as I'm not skinny, people just think I'm putting on ALOT of weight lol, obviously people who know go wow ur look so pregnant I'm like rlly? good good XD
My OH said he could see it at about 15 weeks as stomach stared to become more rounder and firm, but became really out a 20ish weeks.


----------



## fifi83

with my first, i had my little bump about 24 weeks.

Dont think it will be long before i start showing with this one as my normal pants dont fit me.


----------



## Holldoll

At 21 weeks I'm still wearing my normal jeans and some of my dress pants. People that know me can tell I'm pregnant, but I think strangers just look at me like I'm a weird kind of fat. LOL.


----------



## mountainmama

I had my first stranger ask when I was due when I was 10 weeks- I was surprised, it seemed a bit bold. By 14 weeks there was no question at all.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I got a bump at around 14 weeks but it became more noticeable at around 22 weeks


----------



## anita665

I've looked bloated since maybe about 12 weeks but it wasn't till about 17 or 18 weeks I really looked pregnant or couldn't fit in my usual jeans.

I had a bath and it was like it suddenly popped out. Since then I've been growing quite quickly.


----------



## Margerle

With my first, I was first showing at about 24 weeks. Like Holldoll I was wearing my normal clothing, people just thought I was "a wierd kinda fat" :rofl:

I guess I finally popped good by 28 weeks or so.

This one, I was wierd fat by 14 weeks, and hubby started telling me I looked pretty pregnant at 18 weeks or so.


----------



## clairebear

mine was 8 weeks to me and DH but 16 weeks i had to buy maternity jeans and everyone else has started to notice xx


----------



## Tam

I was about 14wks when I started to get a bump with my first, nothing major but I could see a difference for sure! x


----------



## luckyme225

I started showing about 22 weeks


----------



## AquaDementia

i was convinced i had a bump at 12 weeks, little did i know!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v170/violentxpacification/us/Park008.jpg


----------



## Soontobe

When i eat me and the oh can tell i have a bump but then half an hour later its gone... lol

Shouldnt be long now till the bump is more permenant all the time!


----------



## PINKDIAMOND

I am only nearly 7wks and omg you should see my belly! Talk about a bump, i think that im gonna be the size of a house by the time im x amount of months. Honestly you can see the bump all ready and im not jokeing my mum keeps saying omg what are you haveing, triplets! lol
When i found out i was pregnant i was size 10, quite slim but now i cant fit in to any of my clothes. Ive rapidly balooned up to a size 16 within 7wks.Its not because ive been eating far too much or anything. I still eat more than usual but not that much.


----------



## glamgirl

im 17 weeks now and my bump look same like aquadementia in her 12 weeks. No one really believes that im pregnant.


----------



## BeanieMummy

with my first I didn't have a proper bump until I was about 20 week. Seems like I show sooner and sooner each time.


----------



## Samantha675

I popped out there at about 18 weeks. But now at 22 weeks, people keep telling me how small my bump is. :hissy:


----------



## mummy2b

:crib:*Yeah I think everyone is different! I have always weighed 7stone before I got pregnant and I am nearly 22 weeks gone now and I only weigh 7.7stone!!! I have only recently started showing, although I have a nice sized bump its still very small compared to a lot of other people I know at 22 weeks!!!*:cloud9:


----------



## Ellianna

The pic on my avater was taken when I was about 14 weeks and as you can see I just have a little bump, it depends on what I'm wearing whether you can notice or not. I can't really fit into my jeans very well but I'm ok in all my tops so far. I've got another uni interview on the 7th Febuary when I'll be about 16-17 weeks and I'm a bit worried about how I'm gona fit into my interview clothes! lol
xx


----------



## horrorheart13

I started to show around 20 weeks, or rather I started to look pregnant finally as opposed to just fat :rofl:


----------



## tinytoes

i've noticed for a few weeks but now at 14 weeks I think others can almost egin to tell when I wear certain clothes.
It tends to go up and downa little (in and out!) depending on if I've eaten - think there's less room for dinners so they really protrude when I eat!!!


But I'm happy I now have a tummy. My old jeans wont do up without really squashing me - even my big pair which I used to not wear often as they were baggy and unflattering...heheh I love it!

In fact, a colleague just said this morning, while looking at my belly, that "wow, it's just exploded!"


----------



## Linzi

I have a bit of a bump now but because my boobs have gone massive too when I look at someone face on I just look fat. If I wear a tight top you can sort of tell.

I had a hormonal breakdown in Red Herring on Saturday when I looked in the mirror in the changing rooms haha. I tried on these size 16 mat jeans (Im usually a 12) and they were too small! I was gutted and ran outside in floods of tears to my OH. Who laughed at me for being silly. 

xxx


----------



## seattlemama

Here are my belly pics, so you can kinda see how I started to show...

first one is 11 weeks
second is 15 weeks 
third is 17 weeks 
fourth is 23 weeks
 



Attached Files:







P2090729.JPG
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 101









P3070730.JPG
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 73









17wk bump.jpg
File size: 87.6 KB
Views: 59









23 week bump2.jpg
File size: 89.2 KB
Views: 56


----------

